# Any US Seed Companies?



## nobogart (Oct 26, 2012)

Long Short on it, i bought a domestic use only pre-paid card dooooh!

anyone know where i can get seeds with it?


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 26, 2012)

Doubt it, can you use that card to buy the correct card?


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Oct 26, 2012)

Might wanna take a drive to a legalized state maybe? Not sure if they have seeds for sale at the places. Oh you'll need a card or a friend with a card if you go that route too.


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2012)

The last US Seed place I heard of was Elite Genetics. They got popped a long time ago because, well it's quite the dumb thing to try and run a seed business in the US.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2013)

talk to Mountain Man. He told us he knew of a lot of places in the US. I have yet to hear them. 

Maybe there is no such thing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2013)

There are no Seedbanks in the USA. If there is,,they are operating like Drug Dealers behind the scenes. Eather way,ya want a Seedbank that is well known like Nervana,,or you will get yur butt handed to you.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ive used Nirvana and The Attitude with success. Anyone try Sea Of Seeds? Good prices.


----------



## fellowsped (Feb 17, 2013)

Definitely no places in the U.S. where you can order seeds if you were in a medical state that has dispensaries and had a card you could check there but not sure if they sell seeds cause VT has no dispensaries


----------



## Iron Emmett (Feb 19, 2013)

Alot of the Clubs in Cali have seeds/clones most seeds are pretty much comparable price wise to the Attitude


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 21, 2013)

There are plenty of seeds to be had in the us, you just gotta know where to look.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2013)

Can you use the card to buy a money order?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah , there's a website


company's called *D*ope *E*quitable *A*nswers, their website can be found at DEA . gov.

Just put your order in there and they'll be right along to help you.  [/sarcasm: off]

*I'm just kidding bud*. Cannabis Seed sales are strictly verboten (forbidden) within the continental (and non) united states. Your best bet would be from places like the above banner (Nirvana) or my fav Attitude seedbank.


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 25, 2013)

i found one are two but you have to have a card and i think live in the state. and you have to go to the store to get them.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 27, 2013)

What's the deal with the place "Barneys"? 

I assume it's been sorted an opinion of the place here?


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2013)

EllisD said:
			
		

> What's the deal with the place "Barneys"?
> 
> I assume it's been sorted an opinion of the place here?




I got my Mandela Satori beans from Barney's....quick fast service.


----------

